

Linux marketshare hits 1% (according to this site) - geuis
http://marketshare.hitslink.com/os-market-share.aspx?qprid=9

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I wonder how much of that is because of netbooks.

~~~
SwellJoe
It's certainly a factor. The just reported seven-fold rise in netbook sales
this quarter certainly put a lot more Linux machines on the field. I don't
know how many, though. I just ordered a Dell Mini 9 (it was $50 when purchased
with the Latitude E6500 that I was already ordering), but it's got Windows XP
on it from the factory. I'll certainly be reinstalling it with Fedora or
Ubuntu the day it arrives, though (likewise the Latitude).

